# lower NY and NJ meet



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm from Lower Bucks county, PA. essentially 10 minutes south of Trenton. I can be at the extreme end of either end of NJ IN ABOUT 2 hours. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

PA is welcome to join in.

I think it be cool to meet up somehwere, show off what we have all been doing. Itd be nice if local authorities let us have a parking lot and have a bit of fun with a small course, but that would have to be something to discuss


----------

